# Any safe ice to be found?



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Any Ice Reports this morning?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Some of the smaller ponds were starting to ice on thursday when I was out, but I didnt stop to check it out...I think it will take about another week of 20degrees or below before we have GOOD ice...But I dont go out unless the ice is 6in or more...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thx catfish, Me an the Wife are going to head over to Wallace Lake here in a few to check it out.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Checked out wallace Lake today, All iced over but some areas along the shore. Ice is maybe 2" few more of these cold nights should do it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i went back to a very small pond in the woods, its more of a swamp than a pond actually, it had 1" of ice. a lot of organic material in there, though, so im sure that retards the ice formation. wont be long now for sure!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think by next weekend there be safe ice


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I drove over the Sandusky Bay bridge this evening to find the bay covered with ice...not sure how thick. Ice looks to be quite dirty though!!1


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Dockdabber went to 3 of his secrete ponds today just to measure thickness of Ice, guess what? All 3 ponds were wide open, yes wide open. Went home grabed the wax worms long rods and went back out. No Ice in the Delphos area.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Went to the baitshop today and a fella stopped in that stopped at Aquilla lake and said that he walked out 15 feet and came back. Another person got an 1-1/2" on a pond. The snow belt is a different beast here. Geauga county

One last comment - "NO" ice is safe ice!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey,Tigger

I took my cousins to Punderson today for some sledding. It was pretty fun but we only went down 3 times. Before we left I checked the thickness o the ice in the bay. there is about a 1.5 inches of ice off of the docks. I was eventually able to break thru with my heel. Also saw some people take a GIANT satellite dish down the hill with about 5-7 people in it. They had everyone off the hill before they went too. but some people got angry because the people with the satellite dish made sure were worrying about safety and not letting anyone go down. But they had the hole other side of the hill to go down.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Speaking of ice, anyone wanna take a newbie out ice fishing when it's safe? Never been in my life and seems like something i'd love doing, however before I invest money in it, i'd like to get out and make sure it's something I would enjoy.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Went back to Wallace Lake again today, drilled a few holes. 1.5"-2". with some open shoreline water still. Few guys fishing off the dock had one rainbow. Took some pics.


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Mat I Will Give You A Shout When The Ice Is Good Then We Can Go To The Osp Were You Shoud Be Able To Catch 1 Or 2


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

MSmith2004 said:


> Speaking of ice, anyone wanna take a newbie out ice fishing when it's safe? Never been in my life and seems like something i'd love doing, however before I invest money in it, i'd like to get out and make sure it's something I would enjoy.


not sure where you are but if not i some one here will hook you up1!!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I checked a small pond in a park close to my house this afternoon and it was about 80% iced over. I could easily punch through the ice next to the bank with a tile probe. We took the kids sledding this evening at a park across town, and the larger pond there was probably 85% OPEN, with geese all over the place.  The kids had a good time sledding down the hill, though!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stopped at Wallace again today. There is about an inch or so of slush on top of the 2 inch ice from all the snow we are getting. Gonna have to wait til that hardens up now. Temp is suppose to drop somewhat. Hopefully we can be on some ice Saturday.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Checked a 1 acre farm pond, 3". 2" of good hard ice and 1" of crap. Supposed to be down to 10f tonight so I think it will build enough to try and pull some gills this weekend.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm going to try a farm pond this weekend that has some nice gills in it.


----------

